# Tempra?



## Wendy1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Parents, I gave my a year old son tempra (baby painkiller)for his teething pain, and as soon as he swallowed the medicine he started coughing none stop and he turned red on the face.He looked like he was fainting and i was so scared. I told this my doctor and he said i put the medicine into the baby is windpipe and he told me to give the medicine slowly so it does not go to the wrong tube, but no matter i do the baby still coughs from the medicine. I gave my baby medicine before many times and never coughed? Is my baby has allergic reaction to this medicine? 

Thanks all


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It may be an allergic reaction, does your doctor have a nurse line? Do you need to call an ambulance or take him to urgent care? If he is coughing but is not life threating can you give him some Benadryl? Sorry don't have much information. Always if in doubt it's better have it checked by a doctor (hospital) to be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wendy1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks mablenc, he stops cough after few minutes and seems fine but its very scary how coughs non stop few minutes and looks he going to pass out. Im not going to give him this medicine again im sure there is some in it that makes him act this way. I was looking if some parents had same experience.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You are welcome, also is he very congested? It may be that the tempra is very "syrupy" for lack of a better word. If he is congested it may be causing him he coughing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wendy1 (Feb 20, 2013)

No, he does not have cold or congestion, he is just teething and going through a lot pain and drooling.


----------



## Wendy1 (Feb 20, 2013)

He coughs like he is chucking on something.


----------

